

2048 in Famo.us - kwyn
http://harleykwyn.com/20.48/

======
Pixelicious
This is pretty amazing. Nice way to test out the capabilities of a new
graphics library.

Do you have any takeaways from the experience you'd like to share? Famo.us
seems like a wild, strange beast to me.

~~~
kwyn
[http://harleykwyn.com/famous-2048/](http://harleykwyn.com/famous-2048/) Feel
free to ping me if you have any questions though. :)

------
aymeric
Anything you have learned while using famo.us that you could share with us?

The interest of this post is the fact that you are using famo.us but without a
complementary explanation of the project you created, it just looks like
another 2048 clone with less colors.

The interest is in the fact it is written using this new library... please
tell us more about it.

------
lhnz
Here's her article on famo.us for those wondering what her experience was
like:

[http://harleykwyn.com/famous-2048/](http://harleykwyn.com/famous-2048/)

~~~
kwyn
Thanks for posting this! :D

------
nobodysfool
When you are going fast, it is confusing when the squares move and then pop
back into place. I think if just the numbers moved it would look a lot nicer.

------
niix
Very interesting, although seems a bit much. I'm excited to go to the Famous
class at the HTML5 dev conf next month.

------
jwkjng
I noticed edge tile problems. How the tile hits the end and pushes it back
when it shouldn't.

------
atoponce
Who knew making such a simple game could be so annoying? Needs more lensflare.

------
espressoAndCode
I think that this will make or break Famo.us.

------
sequoia
What am I looking at?

~~~
kwyn
a remake of this game
[http://gabrielecirulli.github.io/2048/](http://gabrielecirulli.github.io/2048/)
in the [https://famo.us/](https://famo.us/) frame work.

------
caruana
i like the original. Keep it simple

~~~
bsilvereagle
I agree, the original is easier to play since each numerical value has a
different background color.

~~~
kwyn
Agreed. This was an academic pursuit to use famo.us to do animations between
motions. Not changing color.

------
lramsey
i like how the tiles fall apart when you lose. cool animations.

------
justinyek
Badass

------
lexjacobs
Mind-bending !

------
joshgman
Incredible!

~~~
aymeric
What do you find incredible?

------
adrichman
slick.

